# Goyard fans - Australia



## terri_berri

Well, I decided to start a thread for us fans here in Australia!!!

Is there anyone else from Australia that is a Goyard addict like myself?


----------



## r15324

I wouldn't say addict, but I do love my St. Louis


----------



## veebreeze

Hi, I'm a die hard Balenciaga fans but have been attracted to Goyard since a year + ago! I am thinking of ordering St Louis totes from either London or Paris. Do you guys have any experiences with them?


----------



## louch

Is there anywhere to buy them in Oz?  I would love to look at them IRL.


----------



## r15324

louch said:


> Is there anywhere to buy them in Oz?  I would love to look at them IRL.



Unfortunately not. Goyard is sold exclusively through their own boutiques and the concession stores at Barneys and Bergdorf Goodman. In total, there are 15 outlets worldwide. Our closest being Hong Kong...


----------



## r15324

veebreeze said:


> Hi, I'm a die hard Balenciaga fans but have been attracted to Goyard since a year + ago! I am thinking of ordering St Louis totes from either London or Paris. Do you guys have any experiences with them?



I purchased my St. Louis in Paris a couple months back; a French-speaking Amex Centurion concierge organised for it to be ready for me to pick up in person in Paris, but the ordering process was pretty simple 

Good luck!


----------



## terri_berri

Hi veebreeze and r15324!

It's good to know that we have some aussie Goyard lovers too!

I was very surprised today to spot another lady at DJs today carrying a navy St Louis GM today! It's the first time I have seen anyone else besides me carry one!


----------



## terri_berri

Oh, I bought my two St Louis GM from HK, but from what I have read, the ordering process and postage to other country sounds quite easy!


----------



## veebreeze

Hi girls thanks for the reply. I am thinking of ordering one from the London boutique. BUT until now I still cant decide on the size between GM & PM!! I always want a GM but I'm petite so I reckon it will be too big on me.. but the PM looks kinda small too.. 

In Sydney I've seen few people carrying Goyards. Around my work place there are two different ladies that have white St Louis totes; one in GM and the other one in PM. I often see them on the way to work and both ladies carry them well which make me want to get one so bad! I want to use it as my work bag as well


----------



## r15324

Hey guys  Hope you've been well lol

veebreeze - I'd definitely go for a GM, the PM seems way too tiny to be useful imo.

terri - I've been seeing heaps in Sydney... And there's this orange one that goes to my Uni too


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

veebreeze said:


> Hi girls thanks for the reply. I am thinking of ordering one from the London boutique. BUT until now I still cant decide on the size between GM & PM!! I always want a GM but I'm petite so I reckon it will be too big on me.. but the PM looks kinda small too..
> 
> In Sydney I've seen few people carrying Goyards. Around my work place there are two different ladies that have white St Louis totes; one in GM and the other one in PM. I often see them on the way to work and both ladies carry them well which make me want to get one so bad! I want to use it as my work bag as well



I'm very small boned and frame I have the GM and LURVE it oopsie love lol
it! I don't think you can ever go too big if ya ask moi! Bigger is always better I say!  I'm now ordering a green, white, red, black on black, black and tan, and orange all in the next week. Will definitely share! HTH!


----------



## terri_berri

Totally agree... the GM are far more practical than the PM... 

So far, still only have seen the one other Goyard in Melbourne... where are they all hiding? I guess it must mean they are pretty exclusive


----------



## Mette

veebreeze said:


> Hi girls thanks for the reply. I am thinking of ordering one from the London boutique. BUT until now I still cant decide on the size between GM & PM!! I always want a GM but I'm petite so I reckon it will be too big on me.. but the PM looks kinda small too..


Definitely check out the price in Paris, too.  Depending on the item that you're ordering, it may be a better buy from the Paris boutique.  Best wishes with the decision on size - I had my heart set on a PM until I saw it in person in Paris and quickly changed my mind for the GM. It's quite hard to get a PM over the shoulder, particuarly when wearing a jacket or a coat.  The GM straps go over easily.


----------



## veebreeze

Hi all thanks so much for the replies! Appreciate it  Now I incline to get one in GM as I want to be able to wear it easily over the shoulder esp in winter. I reckon once it's broken in it won't look as big anymore..

Keep warm ladies  (for those of you in Oz; it's freezing tonight!)


----------



## terri_berri

Mette said:


> It's quite hard to get a PM over the shoulder, particuarly when wearing a jacket or a coat. The GM straps go over easily.


 

Good point   The straps on the GM makes it so easy to throw it on and off... I've wearing a thick winter coat with the black GM, it doesn't give me any grief (i.e. I can swing it onto my shoulder with my hand), but I think I won't be able to do that with the PM...


----------



## Scarf_Ace

I'm not an addict but I hope to be am thinking about my first-ever G purchase, and I'm located in Canberra, where high-end shops are few and far between...


----------



## terri_berri

Hi Scarf_Ace    Once you start, you can stop with Goyard... I'm planning my third purchase already!


----------



## Scarf_Ace

terri_berri said:


> Hi Scarf_Ace    Once you start, you can stop with Goyard... I'm planning my third purchase already!



Terri, that's what I'm afraid of I have "mules" in North and South America but nobody in Europe, where I'm told G prices are lowest.

I want a St Louis GM and I'm seriously thinking about the new Marquises bag. My favourite colours are the bright cobalt blue and the wine red. But my biggest hankering is for the Ambassade. If I hadn't just bought a LV Mick for my computer, I'd already be making plans for it!!

BTW, does anyone know why some G colours are more expensive than others?


----------



## r15324

Been carrying my St. Louis to work everyday for the past week 

*Scarf_Ace*, There is no real reason behind the price difference between the standard and special colours. It is more of a marketing ploy


----------



## leboudoir

big fan here too! looking to expand my collection with Goyard!


----------



## terri_berri

A Goyard spotting... I swear she must have been a tourist..  a navy Croisiere... it was jsut beautiful...


----------



## Quellogs

Hi, did you pay taxes or duties or customs whatever when ur bag arrived here? Sorry, not sure if the term for it.

Im wanting to order from California n she said shipping charge is $280, but she said to check if I need to pay tax or if I still have to clear it with customs. Thanks.


----------



## cbk021726

Hi ladies .. sorry for bringing this old thread back just want to know if anyone has ordered from Paris and how much taxes did you pay to customs .. Thanks


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

So it looks like everyone is on the eastern states!! Myself and a few friends of mine are lovers of Goyard too!! I am thinking of getting the Voltaire, the Saint Lucie and also the Ambassade (sp?) as well as the Senat PM, MM and GM and also a wallet and card holder!! Got a solid Goyard collection plan going on with some form of customization.. When I am older maybe a set of trunks to replace my LV ones... Hmm


----------



## MrGoyard

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> So it looks like everyone is on the eastern states!! Myself and a few friends of mine are lovers of Goyard too!! I am thinking of getting the Voltaire, the Saint Lucie and also the Ambassade (sp?) as well as the Senat PM, MM and GM and also a wallet and card holder!! Got a solid Goyard collection plan going on with some form of customization.. When I am older maybe a set of trunks to replace my LV ones... Hmm


 I just got the Voltaire and I love it! The inside of the bag is just as gorgeous as the outside. Also looked at the Saint Lucie, but that felt like a Le Pliage bag to me, because of the folding, although it did look gorgeous. 

-oh btw, I'm not from Australia- ;p


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

MrVuitton said:


> I just got the Voltaire and I love it! The inside of the bag is just as gorgeous as the outside. Also looked at the Saint Lucie, but that felt like a Le Pliage bag to me, because of the folding, although it did look gorgeous.
> 
> -oh btw, I'm not from Australia- ;p



Oh that is cool! Congratulations!! Use it in good health!! In regards to the Saint Lucie, what was the inside like, all I ever get to see is the exterior and how it folds up (love that feature)... The closest Goyard boutique is a five to six hour flight away and well it is not that practical to fly there and they look at it and decide that it is not for me! 

Oh and also with the Voltaire, can you load it up and still have the shoulder strap attached onto it? If I do indeed get it I am thinking of using it as a uni bag and well I would need to carry my MBP Retina 15' and also a textbook or two, a notebook and my other guy needs... The attachment of the strap looks a bit iffy as shown on the modeling pics on the Reference Library, and I am assuming that the bag is empty! I don't want any embarrassing loud snaps and then my bag is ruined! (That happened to me once before and trust me, it was embarrassing!) 

Thanks in advance and I guess you are a visitor Down Under!!


----------



## MrGoyard

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Oh that is cool! Congratulations!! Use it in good health!! In regards to the Saint Lucie, what was the inside like, all I ever get to see is the exterior and how it folds up (love that feature)... The closest Goyard boutique is a five to six hour flight away and well it is not that practical to fly there and they look at it and decide that it is not for me!
> 
> Oh and also with the Voltaire, can you load it up and still have the shoulder strap attached onto it? If I do indeed get it I am thinking of using it as a uni bag and well I would need to carry my MBP Retina 15' and also a textbook or two, a notebook and my other guy needs... The attachment of the strap looks a bit iffy as shown on the modeling pics on the Reference Library, and I am assuming that the bag is empty! I don't want any embarrassing loud snaps and then my bag is ruined! (That happened to me once before and trust me, it was embarrassing!)
> 
> Thanks in advance and I guess you are a visitor Down Under!!


 Thanks a lot!
The inside was similar to the Voltaire. It was lined in their classic yellow cotton cloth and it had some cream Goyard features, as well as a base shaper. Found this picture from @halohead:



The Voltaire shoulder strap is indeed a bit iffy. If I purchased it just to use it for the shoulder strap, I probably would choose something else. The shoulder strap D-rings are attached on the inside, one on the back left and one on the front right. This does mean that it will look a bit lop-sided when carried on the shoulder. The bag can be closed by a clasp, just like the LV neverfull, so carrying it on the shoulder won't look that weird though. 
The construction (the bag as well as the hardware) does feel very structured and strong. I would not worry carrying my school books, MacBook and other essentials inside, it can definitely hold the weight. Mainly because it comes with a great (and gorgeous) yellow base shaper and the bottom has feet. I enclosed some photos of the shoulder strap snaps, clasp and the base shaper (which is soo pretty).

Hope this is helpful. Please let me know if you have any other questions =)



Shoulder strap D-ring



Shoulderclasp attached to D-ring



Closing system (as you can see it's the same as the shoulder clasp)
The plastic is still on the hardware, so that causes the hardware to look green. ;p



Base shaper


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

MrVuitton said:


> Thanks a lot!
> The inside was similar to the Voltaire. It was lined in their classic yellow cotton cloth and it had some cream Goyard features, as well as a base shaper. Found this picture from @halohead:
> View attachment 2834137
> 
> 
> The Voltaire shoulder strap is indeed a bit iffy. If I purchased it just to use it for the shoulder strap, I probably would choose something else. The shoulder strap D-rings are attached on the inside, one on the back left and one on the front right. This does mean that it will look a bit lop-sided when carried on the shoulder. The bag can be closed by a clasp, just like the LV neverfull, so carrying it on the shoulder won't look that weird though.
> The construction (the bag as well as the hardware) does feel very structured and strong. I would not worry carrying my school books, MacBook and other essentials inside, it can definitely hold the weight. Mainly because it comes with a great (and gorgeous) yellow base shaper and the bottom has feet. I enclosed some photos of the shoulder strap snaps, clasp and the base shaper (which is soo pretty).
> 
> Hope this is helpful. Please let me know if you have any other questions =)
> 
> View attachment 2834146
> 
> Shoulder strap D-ring
> 
> View attachment 2834144
> 
> Shoulderclasp attached to D-ring
> 
> View attachment 2834145
> 
> Closing system (as you can see it's the same as the shoulder clasp)
> The plastic is still on the hardware, so that causes the hardware to look green. ;p
> 
> View attachment 2834147
> 
> Base shaper



Thank you so much for the pics and confirming my suspicions about the 'iffy' shoulder strap placement! 

I know that the Voltaire can be placed on the shoulder, but you know as us men have a slightly larger build, it can be a bit more difficult to do that with ease, you know what I mean? I am around 5'11.5' tall and 6' tall on a good day, and have the swimmers/athletic build (yes I am considered very tall for a guy of Asian descent) do you think I can put it on my shoulder comfortably? I don't mind hand carrying it, as I tend to hand carry most of my bags anyways, even if I have the option of a 'sturdy' shoulder strap, but it is just sometimes where I am carrying a lot of stuff and need to be hands free, I can just slip it on my shoulder and do whatever...

Oh and also in regards to the pics of the interior of the Saint Lucie, THANK YOU! I have been curious to see what the inside of the bag looks like and I love it!! Haha. Its funny how I actually prefer bags that have fewer compartments and only one slip pocket so I can actually organize my stuff better (maybe years of using a Keepall and also the Speedy B or LV products in general for a very long time, got me adapted to this and thus prefer it that way!). 

Now this is the dilemma, which to get first!! Haha!! In Perth, where I am, I do occasionally see a Saint Louis tote here and there, but on a rare occasion, but if I get either, I think it will be literally the only one in a 200km radius (how special is that)!! 

Thank you again, and sorry for my long winded response, need to work on that, but having no boutique nearby I need to be clear as I don't want to make the wrong decision! 

ps. I think you post the interior pic of the Saint Lucie in its Reference Thread, as there are currently no interior shots of the bag, since I was trying to find the interior pic of it in there, but there was none!


----------



## MrGoyard

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Thank you so much for the pics and confirming my suspicions about the 'iffy' shoulder strap placement!
> 
> I know that the Voltaire can be placed on the shoulder, but you know as us men have a slightly larger build, it can be a bit more difficult to do that with ease, you know what I mean? I am around 5'11.5' tall and 6' tall on a good day, and have the swimmers/athletic build (yes I am considered very tall for a guy of Asian descent) do you think I can put it on my shoulder comfortably? I don't mind hand carrying it, as I tend to hand carry most of my bags anyways, even if I have the option of a 'sturdy' shoulder strap, but it is just sometimes where I am carrying a lot of stuff and need to be hands free, I can just slip it on my shoulder and do whatever...
> 
> Oh and also in regards to the pics of the interior of the Saint Lucie, THANK YOU! I have been curious to see what the inside of the bag looks like and I love it!! Haha. Its funny how I actually prefer bags that have fewer compartments and only one slip pocket so I can actually organize my stuff better (maybe years of using a Keepall and also the Speedy B or LV products in general for a very long time, got me adapted to this and thus prefer it that way!).
> 
> Now this is the dilemma, which to get first!! Haha!! In Perth, where I am, I do occasionally see a Saint Louis tote here and there, but on a rare occasion, but if I get either, I think it will be literally the only one in a 200km radius (how special is that)!!
> 
> Thank you again, and sorry for my long winded response, need to work on that, but having no boutique nearby I need to be clear as I don't want to make the wrong decision!
> 
> ps. I think you post the interior pic of the Saint Lucie in its Reference Thread, as there are currently no interior shots of the bag, since I was trying to find the interior pic of it in there, but there was none!


 You are very welcome, always great to see other boys with a passion for bags!

I am not able to place the Voltaire on my shoulder, since the handles are to short and the canvas is quite structured and not supple at all. I am 6'0 as well, slim but broad shoulders. My Balenciaga work has longer handles and I can't even fit those comfortably on my shoulders. ;(

I actually contacted Goyard because I noticed a big difference between the Voltaire from past years and mine, which is much more structured, which I like, and Goyard indeed changed it. That also explains the price big price increase this year:
'As you correctly noticed, Voltaire is from now on designed in a much thicker Goyardine canvas than it usually was. Our skilled Artisans have indeed conceived a specific canvas whose properties allow the tote bag to stay in shape.'

Same here, I love the simplicity, I almost find the inside as important as the outside! I seem to dislike bags with tons of pockets, I rather organize the bag myself. 

Haha, no need to apologize, my answers are quite long as well and I am happy to help! 
I would personally go with a Voltaire first, it's much more practical. The flap on the Saint Lucie makes it hard to get into the bag quickly, whereas the Voltaire does not have this problem at all, because it's a tote. 

That's a great suggestion, I will definitely post it in the reference thread.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Hahah it is pretty hard to find guys in Australia who like bags, designer bags at that! 

Oh that is a shame!! I too have broad shoulders and I am also big boned too so that is definitely not going to happen!! I have tried the Balenciaga Work and just by looking at the handles, I knew that it would not be able to happen! Even the Weekender I was pushing it! 

Oh there is a price increase too and they also made the canvas thicker?!?! That slouchy tote look, looks really nice though, but I am not complaining if they are making the canvas thicker, you just wish that LV would do the same for their bags!! I guess the additional cost is to compliment the use of extra material and for that I am willing to pay the extra costs, for what it is worth.

Yeah what you say about the Saint Lucie is true.. and I am sure when I get there in person I will be able to decide! It is funny how you and I think exactly the same in regards to the simplicity of the interior of the bag! I do require at least one slip pocket where i put my phone, wallet and keys but all other items go neatly into the bottomless pit and I do the organizing myself so I know where everything is for each bag! Bit OCD I know but that is how I roll!! 

Thank you for your help again!! At least I learnt a few new things about Goyard! 



MrVuitton said:


> You are very welcome, always great to see other boys with a passion for bags!
> 
> I am not able to place the Voltaire on my shoulder, since the handles are to short and the canvas is quite structured and not supple at all. I am 6'0 as well, slim but broad shoulders. My Balenciaga work has longer handles and I can't even fit those comfortably on my shoulders. ;(
> 
> I actually contacted Goyard because I noticed a big difference between the Voltaire from past years and mine, which is much more structured, which I like, and Goyard indeed changed it. That also explains the price big price increase this year:
> 'As you correctly noticed, Voltaire is from now on designed in a much thicker Goyardine canvas than it usually was. Our skilled Artisans have indeed conceived a specific canvas whose properties allow the tote bag to stay in shape.'
> 
> Same here, I love the simplicity, I almost find the inside as important as the outside! I seem to dislike bags with tons of pockets, I rather organize the bag myself.
> 
> Haha, no need to apologize, my answers are quite long as well and I am happy to help!
> I would personally go with a Voltaire first, it's much more practical. The flap on the Saint Lucie makes it hard to get into the bag quickly, whereas the Voltaire does not have this problem at all, because it's a tote.
> 
> That's a great suggestion, I will definitely post it in the reference thread.


----------



## MrGoyard

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Hahah it is pretty hard to find guys in Australia who like bags, designer bags at that!
> 
> Oh that is a shame!! I too have broad shoulders and I am also big boned too so that is definitely not going to happen!! I have tried the Balenciaga Work and just by looking at the handles, I knew that it would not be able to happen! Even the Weekender I was pushing it!
> 
> Oh there is a price increase too and they also made the canvas thicker?!?! That slouchy tote look, looks really nice though, but I am not complaining if they are making the canvas thicker, you just wish that LV would do the same for their bags!! I guess the additional cost is to compliment the use of extra material and for that I am willing to pay the extra costs, for what it is worth.
> 
> Yeah what you say about the Saint Lucie is true.. and I am sure when I get there in person I will be able to decide! It is funny how you and I think exactly the same in regards to the simplicity of the interior of the bag! I do require at least one slip pocket where i put my phone, wallet and keys but all other items go neatly into the bottomless pit and I do the organizing myself so I know where everything is for each bag! Bit OCD I know but that is how I roll!!
> 
> Thank you for your help again!! At least I learnt a few new things about Goyard!


 Same for the Netherlands, very hard to find. 

I love the slouchy Goyard look on the Saint Louis, but I am really happy the Voltaire is made more structured now.

Good luck deciding, please let me know what you eventually decide! Would love to know.


----------



## arrow29

Has anybody from Australia recently ordered from one of the international Goyard boutiques, such as Paris? 

I received an email with a shipping quote of 255 euros from the Paris store, trying to ascertain whether this includes Australian customs taxes (GST/duty) or if that will be extra.

Thanks!


----------



## cpdoll

arrow29 said:


> Has anybody from Australia recently ordered from one of the international Goyard boutiques, such as Paris?
> 
> I received an email with a shipping quote of 255 euros from the Paris store, trying to ascertain whether this includes Australian customs taxes (GST/duty) or if that will be extra.
> 
> Thanks!


How did you go? I'm also thinking about ordering one from Paris. I believe if it's more than $900AUD we will have to pay GST.


----------



## neljelpoo

I was in contact with a Goyard representative re: the Goyard Grenelle (passport holder) and was quoted 180 euros for shipping alone. Am I missing something here or is the exorbitant shipping price standard across ordering via email!? The Grenelle itself costs 310 euros and the shipping is almost 6/10 of the price!?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## bags to die for

I've been in the Goyard store in Paris and asked the same thing ie having a bag posted to Australia after having my initials painted. Yes, the quote is crazy. I was lucky in that a friend picked it up instead.


----------



## neljelpoo

bags to die for said:


> I've been in the Goyard store in Paris and asked the same thing ie having a bag posted to Australia after having my initials painted. Yes, the quote is crazy. I was lucky in that a friend picked it up instead.



thank you very much! exactly the answer i was looking for


----------



## missbagwathi

Reviving this super old thread to ask if people have found an easier way to buy their Goyard bags from Australia. I was hoping to shop when I was meant to be in Europe but obviously that didn’t happen and won’t for quite some time now. What’s the best and most economical way to shop Goyard?


----------



## NRS

missbagwathi said:


> Reviving this super old thread to ask if people have found an easier way to buy their Goyard bags from Australia. I was hoping to shop when I was meant to be in Europe but obviously that didn’t happen and won’t for quite some time now. What’s the best and most economical way to shop Goyard?



Hey there,

I used to use the international distance order service from the London boutique until they changed their policy so all distance orders to Australia are handled through Singapore (around 20-30% more than Paris/London). Their distance order service is still operating right now though and is your best bet if you have a specific item in mind.

Another option is to shop through facebook groups such as Goyard Talk Worldwide or Goyard Group/Marketplace. I managed to source a discontinued Grand Bleu PM through those groups recently.

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## missbagwathi

NRS said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I used to use the international distance order service from the London boutique until they changed their policy so all distance orders to Australia are handled through Singapore (around 20-30% more than Paris/London). Their distance order service is still operating right now though and is your best bet if you have a specific item in mind.
> 
> Another option is to shop through facebook groups such as Goyard Talk Worldwide or Goyard Group/Marketplace. I managed to source a discontinued Grand Bleu PM through those groups recently.
> 
> Hopefully that helps!


Thank you so much, that’s super helpful. Shame we don’t have a store in Australia.


----------



## legseleven

Bumping this...any recent experiences of buying Goyard from Australia?


----------



## burpee

I am bumping this thread too. Would love to purchase a goyard tote later this year. Is distance order our only option?


----------



## legseleven

burpee said:


> I am bumping this thread too. Would love to purchase a goyard tote later this year. Is distance order our only option?



Yep, I did a distance sale through their website for an Artois, I was directed to the Singapore boutique. Payment is by bank deposit. Happy to answer any other questions you have.


----------



## burpee

legseleven said:


> Yep, I did a distance sale through their website for an Artois, I was directed to the Singapore boutique. Payment is by bank deposit. Happy to answer any other questions you have.


Amazing. Is it a quick and easy process? Did you have to wait for the bag to be in stock or did they already have the bag available?


----------



## legseleven

burpee said:


> Amazing. Is it a quick and easy process? Did you have to wait for the bag to be in stock or did they already have the bag available?



The selection isn’t as large as shopping in store but they tell you at your initial enquiry about stock levels.  Very friendly customer service. Would do it again.


----------



## burpee

Fabulous! Really helpful and obviously speaks volumes about the service if you are saying you'd use it again.


----------



## fanki1983

what is the shipping cost from the Singapore store to Sydney?


----------



## legseleven

^^ $250 from Singapore to Perth.


----------



## fanki1983

that's a lot of money for just the shipping - less than $100 would be acceptable for me..   I have read a local article dated few years ago that Goyard is eyeing to have a shop in Sydney CBD.  But I haven't heard any more news since that article - it could be COVID that  slow down their global expansion plan..  I am hopeful Sydney would have one store soon.  Their 'competitor' Faure Le page already opened up a store in Melbourne.  Please Goyard if you read this please come to Australia - there is a great demand for you!

I have a few Goyard piece from my travels in last few years however I find many desirable colours and styles are constantly out of stock and I hate buy base black colours for all my bags.. so having a local Goyard store in my home city would def help!

I would say Euro prices is really good - few years ago in London I scored a St Louis colour GM for $2000AUD.  It is so much more expensive in Asia and even US.


----------



## legseleven

^^ it is expensive for shipping but wait time to actually shop instore is long, and unknown, so that was reasonable for me.


----------



## fanki1983

legseleven said:


> Yep, I did a distance sale through their website for an Artois, I was directed to the Singapore boutique. Payment is by bank deposit. Happy to answer any other questions you have.



Do you mind to tell us how much you get for the Artois? Is the shipping $250 same for getting more than 1 items? Do you have to pay extra GST when it arrives here?  

How long u waited overall?  I might score a cap vert soon considering international travel wont be possible for us in near future..  will see


----------



## Ballet and bag obsessed

I paid $900 in tax, shipping and additional bank fees. There was $500 in taxes that came up at the end. Very expensive!


----------



## fanki1983

Ballet and bag obsessed said:


> I paid $900 in tax, shipping and additional bank fees. There was $500 in taxes that came up at the end. Very expensive!



that's insane - to be honest I guess I will wait as I already own a SL GM in colour 

I might ask the Faure Le Page Melbourne store and see what are their tote prices are.  hahaha at least the shipping prices re much cheaper


----------



## vanillaicepink

Ballet and bag obsessed said:


> I paid $900 in tax, shipping and additional bank fees. There was $500 in taxes that came up at the end. Very expensive!



Wow... thanks for sharing!! What did you buy? Was the $900 the total additional charge on top of the bag price?


----------



## Ballet and bag obsessed

vanillaicepink said:


> Wow... thanks for sharing!! What did you buy? Was the $900 the total additional charge on top of the bag price?


Yes, that was the total extra fee. 
I bought a black Artois.


----------



## vanillaicepink

Ballet and bag obsessed said:


> Yes, that was the total extra fee.
> I bought a black Artois.



I see, cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## fanki1983

LV just raised the price again this week, seriously Goyard if you see this please open a store in Australia.
Many LV fans who got disgusted by their unreasonable price hikes will move to you guys
at the end of the day both brands offer classic canvas pieces.

I am seeing LV is moving away many classic bags and SLGs to the seasonal walkway pieces of course they would sell for more money
meanwhile Goyard is maintaining their collection classic items, reinventing them to newer models e.g the Senat got another size recently..


----------



## Xaerahh

Hello friends!
I am new to this thread as I recently got hooked onto goyard.. especially since there are still no stores in Australia! I’ve been stalking Vestiaire collective everyday for their bag! A wonderful seller told me goyard is increasing their prices end of January, so if anybody is eyeing anything, now Is the time! 
Please share your beautiful bags for eye candy! 
Does anybody use bag inserts for them?


----------



## legseleven

I use a Samorga insert for my Artois.


----------



## fanki1983

that is my GM St Louis going out on a weekend.
in fact I have seen at least 3-4 different people carrying St Louis Tote (mostly black and grey) on that day..

I think many people who has been overseas or lived overseas know the brand well.  There is certainly a "cult" following if u really into it.

Its more unknown in Australia at the moment as there is no store

Funnily enough, Faure Le Page opened a small store recently in Sydney CBD not long ago..  Goyard needs to act fast to get market share in Pacific Region as the closest store currently is only in Singapore.


----------

